# My cat passed away this morning



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

My kitty who have had a about 15 years passed away this morning. He had cancer and it finally caught up with him today. He is/was the most awesome cat that I was gifted to have. He was a cat that was abused by his owner. I rescued him. The way he was treated made him really mean it took a long time for him to trust again but he did and we have been loved tenfold. I am going to miss him so much. He had a name that his previous owner gave him he never would come to it. I started calling him Big Cat as a nickname and he came to it right away. So it stuck. So here his my beautiful Big Cat. I know he is in a better place now:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful cat. He seems like he had a great life with you! -hug-


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

You more than made up for it's rough early stages and gave it a very nice life.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He certainly is beautiful.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

I am so sorry for you loss. My cat is my world, and I cannot imagine what you are going through right now....


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I am so sorry. If I were in your situation and my Neona died, I'd just cry so much and go into a deep depression. You are so strong and I know you'll cherish your kitty forever.
Thank you for giving him a good home


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Hugs to you.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how painful it is to lose a beloved pet. He was a beautiful boy and it seems like he had a very loving home with you. Take care. *hugs*


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Big Cat...Hugs You gave him a very happy life and I know he will live forever in your heart.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

i'm really sorry.


----------



## Anime Fish (Apr 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a handsome cat you've had, I'm so happy he got to spend the rest of his life with you instead of being abused by his former owner. That's one lucky cat, may Big Cat rest in peace <3


----------



## Bettasaremykids (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, he's such a beautiful cat :-(
It's good that you saved him from a bad life. I'm sure you gave him a wonderful, loving life.
I also went through the death of our 15 year old cat recently, it is really sad.
He was an outside cat that came to us, we had him forever then he got some terrible sickness and he was old and his body couldn't take it.
Big cat was lucky to have such a great home. I'm sure he's happy you were his owner.


----------

